# Tren



## will (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking at testing the waters in the world of tren next cycle. So here's my question, Tren A or Tren E? Dosing of each. If I go with Tren E and sides kick in hard and I drop it then how long does it usually take for them to disappear. 
I have run run Test E, Sus, Test P, and Decca in the past. Currently on Test E. No first hand experience with Tren so all advice helps.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 13, 2014)

First run try ace.. 100mg eod then go from there after few wks..everyone is different so sides will b diff..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 13, 2014)

...bundy said run 700 a week and call it a day.


True story


----------



## will (Feb 13, 2014)

I have bad night sweats already at times so I've always stayed away from it, but I want make a move in that direction. Can u get away with every 3rd day or is EOD pretty on point with it


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 13, 2014)

With ace?  EoD is best...youll taper too much if u do e3 days.  I suppose if you were doing higher doses it would be ok.
Ex.  200/300 every 3days.  But thats jus...odd.

In the end u might miss a day and shoot double the next.


----------



## will (Feb 13, 2014)

Just asking about e3 days. People get picky with some things. Ive run test e 2x a week and once a week with blood work done and there was no difference, so I only pin 1x a week with it now. Wasn't sure how long tren would hold on. Like I said, I've never dealt with it


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2014)

id get E and run 200mg a wk, taper up and up each wk by 50mg til you get to 500mg.....

ace hits way way to hard for me.  F that


----------



## Yaya (Feb 13, 2014)

Snort some crushed fina pellets


----------



## will (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha I have a shooting addiction not a snorting one lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2014)

I ran E for my first run.I had a great time and yes there were many sides.By week 12 or 13 i couldnt take no more.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...bundy said run 700 a week and call it a day.
> 
> 
> True story



it was 600 lol


----------



## sardis (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd go with ace 100mg eod and see how it treats you. Might keep a dopamine agonist on hand to combat any prolactin induced sides of they happen to occur.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2014)

sardis said:


> I'd go with ace 100mg eod and see how it treats you. Might keep a dopamine agonist on hand to combat any prolactin induced sides of they happen to occur.



not might..You have to have it on u


----------



## sardis (Feb 14, 2014)

That's exactly what I meant just worded it wrong. I'd run it from the start as well.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok this is just me ive never used Tren but planning too soon... Im gonna run 75 eod. Why? Its just un my nature my philosophy is you can always put more in but you cant take it back out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 14, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Ok this is just me ive never used Tren but planning too soon... Im gonna run 75 eod. Why? Its just un my nature my philosophy is you can always put more in but you cant take it back out.



First time I ran tren I ran that and had great results.


----------



## conan (Feb 14, 2014)

Like everyone else says, start with a low dose of ace and increase slowly.  Everyone reacts differently so there is no way to tell how you can handle the compound.  You may find that you can up your dose quickly and it doesn't effect you, or you may find the sides are just too much at a much smaller dose.

This is all dependent on you of course.  If it were me I'd fill a 25ml syringe and jab it into my calf with an 18 gauge attached to it.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

Tren is my friend. The only side I experienced was being the horniest man on the planet. I ran tren ace with test prop. It's a great and popular cycle for good reason. I started out at 100 mg eod with each.  After a few weeks I was doing 200 mg of tren eod and kept the prop at 100.  My diet was a clean bulk and I got great results. There many different experiences with tren and  each individual in terms of sides and tolerance.  Different preferences too as in how to dose it..low test high tren, low tren high test, equal dosage. You have to see for yourself how you'll manage.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2014)

will said:


> Just asking about e3 days. People get picky with some things. Ive run test e 2x a week and once a week with blood work done and there was no difference, so I only pin 1x a week with it now. Wasn't sure how long tren would hold on. Like I said, I've never dealt with it



Sounds like you might want to get familiar with the different half lives of the different esters.  Half live of ace and enanthate are not the same hence the longer periods between injections.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

I ran tren e my first time and had terrible sides. Took about 5 to 7 days for sides to clear after stopping it.


----------



## Nyankees278 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tren is god


----------



## will (Feb 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you might want to get familiar with the different half lives of the different esters.  Half live of ace and enanthate are not the same hence the longer periods between injections.



I know Tren E u can run 1x a week and A is an eod. Now I wasn't sure if it dropped off to much at day 3 or or held it's value enough to stretch that extra day. Comparable  to test e and prop per say, only 400x stronger. I havent ran it through my pct calculator to see the actual value drop. I'm not looking to start this cycle until August anyways so I have time to research, talk to people who have ran it and make my decision.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Run ace and pin Mon wed Fri.  That's only one more pin than if u chose e. I've done it that way a few times and was perfectly fine. But i pin the least amount of times as possible.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I ran tren e my first time and had terrible sides. Took about 5 to 7 days for sides to clear after stopping it.



took me around 2 weeks for my sides to calm down


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> took me around 2 weeks for my sides to calm down


Damn. All i had was bad bad bad anxiety from it. Couldn't even force a meal down. Sucked balls


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Is no one on board with pinnin tren ace QD?? Hmmmmm


----------



## woodswise (Feb 14, 2014)

will said:


> I have bad night sweats already at times so I've always stayed away from it, but I want make a move in that direction. Can u get away with every 3rd day or is EOD pretty on point with it



My first run of Tren A I pinned e3d and was okay, but eod is better, IMO.  Now I use tren E and pin twice per week and don't feel like so much of a pin cushion. . . .


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 14, 2014)

No reason not to shoot tren acetate M-W-F you will get good results EOD is NOT a must its a preference


----------

